# 2001 Ford F350 Superduty 7.3L fuel tank



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I am in need of a new fuel tank for my 2001 Ford F350 superduty 7.3 diesel. Anyone have any suggestions on where to find one? A new one from the factory is over $800!! :realmad:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try this site: http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/fe/t.aspx


----------



## NHDIESEL (Jan 13, 2011)

call around to some local salvage yards. i save big by hittin the ole junk yard on some parts


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 22, 2009)

for that kind of coin you might as well get a poly tank from titan


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

check here.
http://car-part.com/
there are a few listed in Maine for between $50 and $100


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. Nothing found yet though.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

i had the same problem two years ago, tank 800 sending unit 600 what did i do, i sent the tank to have it brazed at a local welding shop, it was leaking at the seam, it cost under 50.00


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

go plow;1210483 said:


> i had the same problem two years ago, tank 800 sending unit 600 what did i do, i sent the tank to have it brazed at a local welding shop, it was leaking at the seam, it cost under 50.00


umm aren't the superduty tanks plastic? mine is


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

well, it depends on the year, mine is a 02 and i have a steel tank that sits in the middle of the frame all the way back near the tow plate...


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

go plow;1212094 said:


> well, it depends on the year, mine is a 02 and i have a steel tank that sits in the middle of the frame all the way back near the tow plate...


That's what mine is as well. The protective plate is actually what holds the tank up in place. My tank had rusted. We've patched it up for now but don't know how long it will last.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if you search http://car-part.com/ in the northeast region, for aft tank, you will find 4 40 gallon tanks. 1 in Connecticut, 1 in NY, and 2 in Pennsylvania.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I get the "your 99 is plastic" all the time. Oh,Really plastic rusts? Or did they clad the plastic tank in steel? I just replaced the straps and the tank sure looks like it's made o steel.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

It can be a mixture. My '97 PSDhas a plastic front tank, and a metal rear one.



MickiRig1;1213578 said:


> I get the "your 99 is plastic" all the time. Oh,Really plastic rusts? Or did they clad the plastic tank in steel? I just replaced the straps and the tank sure looks like it's made o steel.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

midship tank is plastic. aft tank is steel.


----------

